# Cost of childcare



## kejal_k (May 4, 2009)

Hi

Could anyone advise on the typical costs of childcare in Singapore if you send your child full time? Do the government provide any rebates?

My wife is a Singapore citizen and we are thinking of moving to Singapore next year.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The cost of full-day child care for a 2-6 year old is S$1000-1500/month in a local child care centre (or more in an international one). At the local ones, government subsidies of up to 75% of this are available for Singaporean kids - does yours have SGP citizenship?


----------



## kejal_k (May 4, 2009)

beppi said:


> The cost of full-day child care for a 2-6 year old is S$1000-1500/month in a local child care centre (or more in an international one). At the local ones, government subsidies of up to 75% of this are available for Singaporean kids - does yours have SGP citizenship?


Thanks Beppi. My wife is Singapore, but the kids will most likely be Singapore PR, not citizens. Will that make a difference?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As far as I know, subsidies are only available for SGP citizen kids.
This webpage might give you more information:
ECDA Child Care Link


----------

